# MAS FOTOS VARIADAS DE LIMA Y BARRANCO NUBLADO



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

Fotos del centro comercial EL POLO cerca ala embajada de USA




























CALLE DE LAS PIZZAS EN MIRAFLORES.



















INTERIOR DEL PALACIO DE GOBIERNO





































A CONTINUACION FOTOS MELANCOLICAS DE UN DIA NUBLADO EN BARRANCO ( INVIERNO DEL 2004)









































































LIMA DE NOCHE










PALACIO DE GOBIERNO DE NOCHE










EL OLIVAR EN SAN ISIDRO


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Están mostras, la de la avenida abancay de noche si es nueva.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Estan buenas las fotos , pero la mayoria son antiguas y repetidas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

tan buenas


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Creo que ya habian sido puestas antes casi todas, las de Barranco me gustan, a pesar de no ser las más bonitas, creo q todos saben aquí que es mi distrito favorito y me dá mucha nostalgia verlo aunque sea en fotos. Amo ese distrito.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ya las había visto , pero chévere


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

si esta bien las fotos, las de Barranco algunas no c no los veo bien pero = chvre las fotos.kay:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Sep cheveres


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

aunq algunas no las habia visto la mayoria estan repetidas
pero coincido con todos estan cheveres


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

uyy esta foto no la habia visto el marrito cuando se estaba construyendo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ya las vi, pero siempre me agradan cada vez q las veo........buen trabajo !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mouses esta empezando recien, de seguro nos tiene otras sorpresas.


----------

